# New Honda BF5AKL Outboard



## seaseamarine (Feb 17, 2010)

Sea Sea Marine 4201 Oak Circle Boca Raton FL 33431 561-395-1859 We have a new Honda 5hp outboard longshaft 20in.outboard with 5 Year warranty and 4.99% financing from Honda. $1,200 only one.


----------

